# Constipation/Mucus in stool every month around menstruation



## kmb0102

Over the last 6 months, I've been suffering from severe constipation puking, bloating, and mucus in my stool each month around the time of my period. Usually happens at the tail end of my period week or the week after. I have endometriosis, so my periods are sometimes unmanageable alone. My first bought of what has been diagnosed with IBS was while I was on vacation in Mexico in 2005. I got severe bloating and puked for a couple of hours before the symptoms subsided. I didn't think anything about it...since I was in Mexico and eating/drinking the foods and beverage there...but it happened again the month ofter I returned and has been something I've been suffering from ever since. I've am 27 years old and have had (2) colonoscopys, an endoscopy, many ultra sounds, cat scans and lots and lots of blood work. IBS has been the only things doctors can diagnose.I'm not a hypocondriac by any means, but I just haven't felt right since I had my first bout back in 2005. It's even more concerning to me now that I have these symptoms only around my period. I've had mucus in my stool before, but that seems to be all I'm able to get out during a BM attempt this said week around menstruation. Puking has never been a warnign sign for me either, since I have a sensitive stomach, but it happens like clock work the same time every month. Does anyone suffer from the same kinds of things around their cycle?(I'm not pregnant...)


----------



## Kathleen M.

GI symptoms around a period is common (varies as to which one, but can be diarrhea or constipation)Constipation can increase mucus as it is how your body lubricates stools. Hard to pass stools need more lubrication. Everyone makes some mucus in the colon all the time. Although the colon can make excess mucus over pretty much any "irritablility" not just constipation, etc.We have a pinned topic on hormones and IBS, I suspect it could effect the stomach as well, as the hormones are part of why pregnant women puke, it isn't too big a stretch to think that some of the monthly cycle could also set the stomach off.A goodly percentage of women who do not have any GI illness have GI symptoms associated with their period, so it usually isn't considered something that is a warning something really bad is going on.


----------



## em_t

Even before I had IBS I would get severe nausea and bloating during my period. Was never actually sick but oouldn't look or smell food without feeling sick - the only thing I could eat to make me feel better was chocolate - and this wasn't a feeling sorry for myself thing - it was the only thing that settled my stomach. Since going on a different contraceptive pill (Yasmin) its a lot better. The bloating is a bit better too because Yasmin has a diuretic effect so less water retention. I suffer from severe constipation everyday, usually worst the week before my period then it eases up. My one tip for constipation during your period is just to eat regularly. For me it doesn't matter if it high fibre or not, just small snacks every 2-3 hours. Light things like crackers are great and help with the nausea.I know what you mean about having a stomach bug wrecking your GI system - I had a stomach bug almost 2 years ago and I have suffered from terrible constipation everyday since. Before that I never even thought about my digestive system, I was always very regular, but now I don't seem to have a bowel movement wihout laxatives.All the best


----------



## thePIXEL

Interesting topic. Must be sure to check if my symptoms worsen next month.As for Mexico in 2005... I wonder if we were at the same hotel eating the same food that gave us food poisoning. Hmmhm..


----------

